# Impossible quize



## grimbeny (Jun 2, 2007)

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/365143

Does anyone play it? Its a good way to waste time.


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 2, 2007)

So far i have goten up to 54-55


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 2, 2007)

thamks for helping me waste my day.
how do i get passed 42? i cant be bothered trying everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 2, 2007)

Ah, u need to click on the 42nd 42


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 2, 2007)

hahah lol, shoulda thought of that, thanks


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 2, 2007)

lol, ive cracked the 60 now. Some of them r just frustrating.


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 2, 2007)

damn bomb!!!, oh well thats enough of that


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 2, 2007)

lol


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow. I really don't think I should even click that link. Have so much to do!


----------



## coxy (Jun 3, 2007)

I spent about an hour on this last night very frustrating got up to about 60 i think , i couldnt stop though i just wanted to get further, some of the questions are very clever


----------



## angua21 (Jun 3, 2007)

we couldnt get past the one about the horseshoe when my sister and i were playing it. 
theres 110 questions by the way....and you need all your skips for the last one.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 3, 2007)

whats the go with number 40??? the pink one that says if only you had a bridge?


----------



## angua21 (Jun 3, 2007)

right click with your mouse before moving it off the dot, and dont let go of the right mouse button till you are over the other dot.


----------



## Kaotic (Jun 3, 2007)

how do you 41???


----------



## angua21 (Jun 3, 2007)

Afro
no logical reason, it just is...


----------



## Magpie (Jun 3, 2007)

It's fun, but a few too many are just guessing for my liking.
I think I got to about 50


----------



## mines bigger (Jun 3, 2007)

it wont work for me
it sais i have invalid id parameter 
or something like that
can anyone help???????????


----------



## angua21 (Jun 3, 2007)

my sister and i cant get past 79. its very time consuming, and addictive


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 3, 2007)

angua21 said:


> my sister and i cant get past 79.



yep! us too!


----------



## angua21 (Jun 3, 2007)

I know what the answer is supposed to be, but cant make it work.... the answer is 'U', but there is no U on the page....... if you work it out, let me know


----------



## newtosnakes (Jun 3, 2007)

Is question 4 a pure luck question???

i can't get past it no matter how many times i try......


----------



## angua21 (Jun 3, 2007)

hahahahah
click the word "answer" its not one of the boxes
got me a few times too


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Jun 3, 2007)

hehe the repetition is killing me!!! if i have to type horse or make a laser one more time....


----------



## Magpie (Jun 3, 2007)

angua21 said:


> I know what the answer is supposed to be, but cant make it work.... the answer is 'U', but there is no U on the page....... if you work it out, let me know


 

The U in "what do you mean"?


----------



## newtosnakes (Jun 3, 2007)

thanks angua, i figured it out after a few times......

i'm blonde, what can i say... hehe


----------



## MMAnne (Jun 3, 2007)

:? I can't get it to work...

Says, 'no page to display'. Anyone else have this prob?


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Jun 3, 2007)

ok im all funned out of clipping toenails for one night... i gotta get up early for work tomorrow! :shock:

i'll have to beat this one when i get home tomorrow arvo 

-Penny


----------



## Kaotic (Jun 4, 2007)

how do you make/charge the laser???


----------



## slim6y (Jun 4, 2007)

ARRRRG!!!

i don't like it...


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 4, 2007)

AAAAAAHHHHHHH i hate it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im only in the 20's and it is doing my head in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Donk


----------



## Magpie (Jun 4, 2007)

You can turn the sound off, up the top left.
Lazer just click on the mouth as fast as you can.
Wait till you get up around 80, starting again gets harder and harder.


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 4, 2007)

im with u there mags, im up to the one where it tells u "to click the largest", i died twice on it and cant be bothered going through it all again, i really really cant!


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 4, 2007)

What flavor is cardboard?? ive clicked all of them.

Donk


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 4, 2007)

egg mayonaise (if i remember right)


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 4, 2007)

yeah that was right, it was the shampoo ingrediants that has me stuck


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 4, 2007)

babychamp and whatever.....
anyone tell how to get past 65? pleeeaaasse?


----------



## falconboy (Jun 4, 2007)

Heck, I can't get past about 11. 

Eventually you can get through with guesses and keep redoing it, but I don't understand a couple of the answers.

In particular, the one that says what is the answer to question 2.....the correct answer doesn't correspond to the actual box the answer for q2 was in.....

My brain hurts.


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 4, 2007)

i agree falconboy, there are quite a few questions that dont seem to have any reason for the correct answer.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 4, 2007)

yes it does FB the box has an arrow pointing to the box saying that one.

im up to about 45 and it is killing me:? :? :?


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 4, 2007)

What is with 44 the puzzel one? i put all the bits in there right place and it says click here....but there is no where to click.aaaahhhhhhhhhhhh

donk


----------



## slim6y (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't like it... 

I go with mags, no science or actual knowledge involved just grunter questions.... You know, the ones where you go grrrrrrunt!


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 4, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> What is with 44 the puzzel one? i put all the bits in there right place and it says click here....but there is no where to click.aaaahhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> donk



yeah, there is a little circle it points to


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 4, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> yeah, there is a little circle it points to


 
I am a moron i was missing the last piece hiding down near the skip button


----------



## falconboy (Jun 4, 2007)

I think its very clever. Frustrating, but clever. I think its better if you are good at 'that kind of thing'. I've never been any good at things like that, so I'm giving up and resting my head.


----------



## mblissett (Jun 4, 2007)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

thats all i can say..... it gave me the ***** after 10 goes at the same bloody question!!


----------



## sc1010 (Jun 4, 2007)

How do I get passed 12? 'click the smallest' (out of the circles...)


Sophie


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 4, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how to get past the meteor shower one?


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 4, 2007)

sc1010 said:


> How do I get passed 12? 'click the smallest' (out of the circles...)
> 
> 
> Sophie


 
Hi Sophie, have a look at the dot on the i  

Donk


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 4, 2007)

im still stuck on 65, any help?


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 4, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> im still stuck on 65, any help?



not any more
66 is scary as hell!


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 4, 2007)

i dont understand 56 "i hope you remember"


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 4, 2007)

Which is 65? the meteor shower?


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 4, 2007)

donkey in one of the other questions it tells you to remember the colour pattern. blue red blue yellow


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 4, 2007)

65 was click the largest, 66 is the meteor shower, the meteor shower is scary and overwhelming


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 4, 2007)

Yea i know, the answer isnt one of the four given i tried them all and am now lost


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 4, 2007)

yeah me too, i also tried to click on a meteor, but they moved too quick


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 4, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> donkey in one of the other questions it tells you to remember the colour pattern. blue red blue yellow


 
Ahh thanks


----------



## sc1010 (Jun 4, 2007)

what about 15....the one with the whole keyboard..i cant be bothered to go through all the letters, especially if it isnt there..
ps...thanks Donk...aha


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 4, 2007)

Yea admitedly i didnt get the keyboard one myself. horse


----------



## Magpie (Jun 4, 2007)

meteor shower click on the !


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 4, 2007)

damn, just beat me to it mag!


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 4, 2007)

........now im stuck on 72 SIGH!
search? search for what and where is it?


----------



## Magpie (Jun 4, 2007)

Halfway down the screen, directly down from the question number.


----------



## Adzo (Jun 4, 2007)

I can't do 81.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 4, 2007)

Stuck on 87!!! HELP!!!!







please


----------



## tfor2 (Jun 4, 2007)

Im stuck in on the charge your laser up, ive been pressing the mouse button over the big black things mouth but then what do i do.... I think its question 60 or close to it.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 4, 2007)

just keep clicking, should be done with about 2 seconds to spare! click as quick as you can right on its mouth!!


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 4, 2007)

tfor2 said:


> Im stuck in on the charge your laser up, ive been pressing the mouse button over the big black things mouth but then what do i do.... I think its question 60 or close to it.


Hold the mouse (in its mouth) still with one hand ant tap the mouse very fast


Sorry MM im only upto the high 70's, i dont think my brain can handle anymore tonight.

Donk


----------



## Adzo (Jun 4, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> Stuck on 87!!! HELP!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Click the missing . after 87.

I just got to 91 and had a brain fart!!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jun 4, 2007)

geee, it takes a bit to load.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 4, 2007)

95 now!

and going to bed! lol see if we can finish tomorrow!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jun 4, 2007)

i know it sounds stupid, but how do i get past q 8?
"SEARCH" ?

dont worry, i found it.lol


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 5, 2007)

im stuck on the one with the bomb..where it says think fast......anyhelp?

donk


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 5, 2007)

I think it is 75 please help

donk


----------



## Magpie (Jun 5, 2007)

click on the buttont hat appears really quickly. It's just below the question number and I find it easier to be clicking there already as the fuse lights.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks mags i just PMed you LOL


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 5, 2007)

aww i can't use the quiz page at work =( they've blocked it =(


----------



## kelly (Jun 5, 2007)

Believe me Tsidasa, you're much better off hahaha
I wish my work would ban it becuase I am now terribly addicted


----------



## Adzo (Jun 5, 2007)

Aaaaargh.101 and not quick enough to do it!


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 5, 2007)

101 your killing it


----------



## Adzo (Jun 5, 2007)

Killing it? I wish.
102 is way harder. You'll need good eye-hand co-ordination. I don't think i'll get it without at least a couple of hours practise.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 5, 2007)

does anyone know another link to this game?


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 5, 2007)

kelly said:


> Believe me Tsidasa, you're much better off hahaha
> I wish my work would ban it becuase I am now terribly addicted


but now i need it because of all the talk about it :shock: is it possible i've become addicted just by association!:lol:


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 5, 2007)

u silly thing! stay away! it's for your own sanity!!! :lol:


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 5, 2007)

but i must!


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 5, 2007)

NOw i cant get past 81................wat is it even


----------



## Magpie (Jun 5, 2007)

http://www.addictinggames.com/theimpossiblequiz.html


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 5, 2007)

what's the actual quiz thing called, i can't believe only newgrounds would host it =)


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 5, 2007)

Magpie said:


> http://www.addictinggames.com/theimpossiblequiz.html



I love you Magpie!
In a purely platonic internet stranger kind of way =D


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 5, 2007)

where do i get a bridge from? =(


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 5, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> where do i get a bridge from? =(


 
I give you this one and then youll have to search the pages:lol: right click on it

donk


----------



## MMAnne (Jun 5, 2007)

This thing is really testing my patience.

I can't figure out no. 24 for the life of me! You know, that little black box with the strips of colours in it? It won't let me skip!


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 5, 2007)

MMAnne said:


> This thing is really testing my patience.
> 
> I can't figure out no. 24 for the life of me! You know, that little black box with the strips of colours in it? It won't let me skip!


 
Run your mouse across the colours back and forth reaiiy quickly and you can make out the words.

donk


----------



## MMAnne (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh thanks! Now why didn't Ithink of that?!


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 5, 2007)

i can't build a laser in time =(


----------



## tfor2 (Jun 5, 2007)

N o 81 has got me stumped, i put my cursor over what seems to be a lightning rod, and everwhere else for that matter, but just cant seem to work it out....
Ive been going back to it all day..


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 5, 2007)

tfor2 said:


> N o 81 has got me stumped, i put my cursor over what seems to be a lightning rod, and everwhere else for that matter, but just cant seem to work it out....
> Ive been going back to it all day..


 
Im with you mate ive been stuck on 81 all arvo

donk


----------



## Adzo (Jun 5, 2007)

81 sucks. 
I'll pm you, don't want to ruin the fun for everyone.


----------



## tfor2 (Jun 5, 2007)

Could someone pm me the solution to 81....pleeeeeaassse
its driving me to the brink of i dont know what


----------



## tfor2 (Jun 5, 2007)

Right thanks for the pms.....back on track now


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 5, 2007)

i logged off and now i cant even get back onto the quizz......anyone else?

donk


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 5, 2007)

Works fine for me...


----------



## ihaveherps (Jun 5, 2007)

Im ashamed to ask, but what is the answer to Q.91 (i think), the one with the note and the bomb...


----------



## Snow1369 (Jun 5, 2007)

anyone know the answer to 66 (the Armagedon bomb (sp??).


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 5, 2007)

It is the ! at the end of the world

donk


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 6, 2007)

why can't i build a laser in time??


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 6, 2007)

just click very quickly on the mouth, it should shoot with 2 secs to go


----------



## kelly (Jun 6, 2007)

There is another quiz like this...like a harder and more adult version, can anyone think of the name??
I think it was something french, I remember it being extremely impossible!


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 6, 2007)

that's what i do do, but it blows me up every time


----------



## kelly (Jun 6, 2007)

kelly said:


> There is another quiz like this...like a harder and more adult version, can anyone think of the name??
> I think it was something french, I remember it being extremely impossible!


 
NOT REMEMBERING THE NAME OF THIS IS REALLY DRIVING ME QUITE CRAZY!
HELP!


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 6, 2007)

ack if i knew i'd tell you i would i really w\ould


----------



## kelly (Jun 6, 2007)

Someone on here must know


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 7, 2007)

what do you do on 81? i assume you just click the lightening rod, but nothings happening, am i just being too impatient?


----------



## Adzo (Jul 26, 2007)

Has anyone finished this yet?
I haven't tried it in over a month but got up to 104.


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 26, 2007)

Damn it!!!!!!!! why did you bump this back up hear, id forgottern all about it.........aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh...........

I think i was in the mid 90's


----------



## Adzo (Jul 26, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> Damn it!!!!!!!! why did you bump this back up hear, id forgottern all about it.........aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh...........


I thought people would appriciate it seeing as chat is down.


----------



## kelly (Jul 26, 2007)

I've finished it, beware though - you need ALL your skips to do the final one haha!


----------

